

Show HN: Klavado.com – putting conversations on the map - etewiah
http://klavado.com/map/madrid

======
etewiah
Just to give some background, the main use case for this site is for small
groups to have discussions around places - in a similar way to how small
groups will use doodle.com to discuss times. Often such discussions do not
need to be private and can be valuable for other people to know about. I will
add more support for private conversations soon though. I am also planning on
adding a feature soon to allow people to easily create a poll of places.

